# Chinese pet food issue



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

an update of sorts..


Chinese government responds to complaints about dog treats | abc7news.com

Simply infuriating.



Jerky Treats – One Dog Death per Day


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sighhhh:huh:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

If the US would stop buying things from China and then putting them on our store shelves, then we wouldn't have to worry about these things. Then, maybe China would improve the quality of the things they sell so we would do business with them again. But until that happens, I wish they would at least stop buying anything from them that is to go into a living being's body!

:angry:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's sickening. This has been going on for a couple of years already and nothing has been done. So very sad.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If stores stop importing it, they will either raise the quality or it won't be purchased...
I went to our local pet supply store and they are ditching all chinese food products,even if it's made in the US with imported ingredients..
I pay $50 for an 18 pound bag of food for my fluffs. People think that's so expensive but you figure,for my five fluffs, it lasts a month. I told them, most people feed their fluffs once or twice per day (we feed twice),why can't they spend more for good quality dog food...Most people spend more than that on pizza for five on a Saturday night!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> If stores stop importing it, they will either raise the quality or it won't be purchased...
> I went to our local pet supply store and they are ditching all chinese food products,even if it's made in the US with imported ingredients..
> I pay $50 for an 18 pound bag of food for my fluffs. People think that's so expensive but you figure,for my five fluffs, it lasts a month. I told them, most people feed their fluffs once or twice per day (we feed twice),why can't they spend more for good quality dog food...Most people spend more than that on pizza for five on a Saturday night!


I agree....I see the Jerky Treats in so many stores I go to that are imported from China and I don't understand why they sell this crap. It makes me so mad. Wish there was a way to stop it.....I would do it in a second. IDK...it makes me crazy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If people stop buying chinese food products, stores will stop stocking it.


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

My sisters dog got very sick from the treats they had that were made in China. The vet could not figure out what was wrong with the dog but they did some research online and once they stopped feeding him these treats, he got better.


----------

